# graduated tint in PS elements



## Mitch1640 (Jul 10, 2008)

I just got photoshop elements and was wondering if anyone could help me with a graduated tint.


----------



## Big Mike (Jul 10, 2008)

Does it have the 'gradient' tool?  In full Photoshop, the gradient tool in on the tool pallet, near the top.

It would probably be better to use a separate layer...so open the layers pallet and click the new adjustment layer button and choose gradient.


----------

